# Broadbanded



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well finally got onto broadband today and after 2 hours ringing back and forth to ntl am now up and running so Fridays won't be such a slow experience from now on.

btw anyone on dial up ntl if you enter your postcode in the ntl site to see if you can have BB and it says no try rining through to sales and pretend you are a new customer.

Some areas are live but they haven't enough engineers so they haven't made it public yet!!! (I only found out by accident cos I was talking to a guy who sells it bemoaning the fact I couldn't get it, turns out he lives 1./4 of a mile from me and he's got it, low and behold I ring them up despite the web site sayin no and I can get it!!!).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Paul,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the 21st Century Paul.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I wish ntl tech support were in the 21 C

They seem to have a policy of ditch the caller as fast as possible, why couldn't one of them answer all the problems and stay with me through to the end?

1st the pc wouldn't load the driver for the moden

then I needed a pin number someone elses dept,

then I needed a serial number onto person number 3

then after that it still wouldn't work operator and phone call number 4, every call goes through a dozen option menus before you get wh you want.

Finally the internet was working but I couldn't email!

I sorted that myself, quicker than ringing them!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just trawled through NTL`s wonderful option menus myself to report that my digibox remote is faulty only to be told that I`d have to wait at least ten minutes before I could talk to anyone


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> every call goes through a dozen option menus before you get wh you want.












Yep....great isnt it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Ditched NTL 2 years ago! Best day's work I ever did.

NTL, truck load of sh*te!!


----------

